# [courier-imap] php imap_open

## sylvain.bonnemaison

Bonjour,

Suite à l'installation de netqmail et des composant associé comme l'indique le wiki http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/qmail-howto.xml, je ne réussi pas à me connecter au service imap en utilisant le code suivant :

```
$imap = imap_open("{localhost:993/imap/ssl/novalidate-cert}INBOX", "vapier@wh0rd.org", "vappw");
```

ou

```
$imap = imap_open("{localhost:143}INBOX", "vapier@wh0rd.org", "vappw");
```

Pour quelle raison ?

(Je précise que le service Imap est bien actif sur le poste. J'utilise des identifiants d'authentification propre à mon installation)

----------

## sylvain.bonnemaison

Bonjour,

Après analyse des messages d'erreur, j'ai ajouté l'option /notls. J'utilise la commande suivante :

```
$imap = imap_open("{localhost:143/notls}INBOX", "vapier@wh0rd.org", "vappw");
```

Maintenant, j'obtiens une erreur d'authentification.

Est-il nécessaire que le serveur soit dans le même domaine que le compte de messagerie ?

----------

